# claims on vhi health insurance



## karenkarenk (17 Nov 2008)

hi, this is a two part question...we,ve just made a claim thru the tax office for medical expenses... and am wondering what i need to do to mAke a claim with vhi. also, if i can only claim once thru either the tax office or the vhi.....is being on the vhi of any use??? other than "possibly"  not being left on a trolley in a& e. !!( which HAS happened to me!) advice is much appreciated .


----------



## amgd28 (17 Nov 2008)

If you claim from VHI, there is a section in the tax return that details how much you were "reimbursed from other sources". 
So you put in the gross amount of all your medical bills into the tax return, you then put in what you got back from the insurer, then the tax office will give you a tax credit on the balance.


----------



## Dave Vanian (17 Nov 2008)

You only qualify for tax relief on unclaimed medical expenses.  So if you claim expenses on the VHI, you don't get tax relief for the same expenses.  As such it's generally simpler to claim from the VHI first and then send a copy of the VHI acknowledgement letter to Revenue who will allow tax relief on anything the VHI doesn't reimburse.

Call the VHI for a claim form.


----------



## karenkarenk (17 Nov 2008)

thanks for all that-


----------



## Tipptop (25 Nov 2008)

Say for instance, I spend €2,000 on medical expenses and I am self employed is there any way of calculating the amount of tax relief I will receive, is it 20% or 40% or the full amount. I'm just anticipating large medical expenses in the coming months?

Thanks


----------



## j26 (25 Nov 2008)

Tipptop said:


> Say for instance, I spend €2,000 on medical expenses and I am self employed is there any way of calculating the amount of tax relief I will receive, is it 20% or 40% or the full amount. I'm just anticipating large medical expenses in the coming months?
> 
> Thanks



It's at the marginal rate on the entire amount at the moment, but I believe it will be restricted to 20% next year.


----------



## Tipptop (26 Nov 2008)

Thanks,
I read in the sbpost that Mary harney is going to do a u-turn for some instances though


----------

